# wathosen und schuhe



## andy84 (16. März 2013)

hallo leute, kennt jemand die neue traun river wathose, was haltet ihr davon, bzw. welche watausrüstung verwendet ihr, und wie zufrieden seit ihr damit?


----------



## Franky D (16. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

also ich stand vor kurzenm auch vor der wahl welche atmungsaktive hose + schuhe meine wahl ist letztlich auf eine g-loomis + ein guideline watschuh gefallen preislich fast unschlagbar


----------



## andy84 (17. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

schon was gehört von der traun river, sind die schuhe mit vibramsole gut,(besser) oder gleich gut wie der filzschuh, was empfielt ihr gegen die rutschgefahr?


----------



## Franky D (17. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

die vibramsohle soll wohl gut sein ich habe mich für eine kombi aus gummi und spikes entschieden denn filzsohlen darfst du nicht überall wegen der gefahr von seucheneinschleppung fischen


----------



## andy84 (17. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

hast du sie schon getestet, sind um einiges teurer, hatte bis jetzt immer filzsole, war zufrieden würde mich nur wundern ob da die vibram mithalten kann, oder nicht, sonst kann ich mir gut 50 eus sparen wenn nicht


----------



## Franky D (17. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

nein habe ich nicht habe bisher über die vibram nur test und erfahrungsberichte gelesen


----------



## Franky D (17. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

hier findest du einige gute testberichte zu den unterschiedlichsten produkten

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/flibekle.html


----------



## andy84 (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

kennt niemand die traun river?


----------



## Franky D (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

du solltest erstmal spezifizieren welches traun river modell du meinst in meinem link steht ein ausfürhlicher bericht über eine traun river hose drin


----------



## Rausreißer (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Bei mir kommen die Hopper von Vision gut weg. Kann man ohne Einschränkung tragen, außer man hat zu größe Füße.

  Leicht, preisgünstig, eine gute Sohle, was will man mehr?
  Nach 3 Jahren laufen gibt es bestimmt etwas Neues.

  Zur Hose finde ich die Keeper als Meilenstein. 150,-Taken 
  Hmm, warum trauen sich die Finnen nicht etwas mehr zu?

  Gernot #h


----------



## Rausreißer (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Ups, ich habe es vergessen zu schreiben!
  Gummi,
  also Vibram mit Krallen!
  Ohne Spikes ist Filz besser, aber Spikes und Filz gehen nicht so richtig zusammen.

  Gernot #h


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Hallo,

ich stehe vor der Frage ob ich mir die DAM-Hydroforce-Atmungsaktive Wathose kaufen soll. Die gibst´s im Set mit Watschuhen für 159,-€

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Hose und kann mir seine Erkenntnisse mitteilen?

Taugt die Hose was?

Gruß
Zanderhunter


----------



## Rausreißer (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Also ich habe Sie nicht, aber ohne Spikes ist das nichts Besonderes/Gutes,
  meine ich mal. 
  Gummisohlen ohne Spikes taugen nix.
  Kann aber jeder Mal selbst ausprobieren.

  Gernot#h


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*



andy84 schrieb:


> hallo leute, kennt jemand die neue traun river wathose, was haltet ihr davon, bzw. welche watausrüstung verwendet ihr, und wie zufrieden seit ihr damit?



Hallo Andy,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen die Traun River Pro und die Vision Hopper (Vibram + Spikes) geholt. Beides macht einen guten Eindruck, wartet aber Dank des Wetters, noch auf den ersten Praxiseinsatz.

An eines muss ich mich als bisheriger Nutzer eine Hart allerdings gewöhnen: der Brustreißverschluß ist beim Anziehen ein echter Vorteil, der nun wegfällt. 
Außerdem ist die Traun River insgesamt figurbetonter geschnitten. Ich habe sie daher im Laden probiert und gekauft.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Also ich habe Sie nicht, aber ohne Spikes ist das nichts Besonderes/Gutes,
> meine ich mal.
> Gummisohlen ohne Spikes taugen nix.
> Kann aber jeder Mal selbst ausprobieren.
> ...



@Rausreißer,

wäre von Vorteil zu wissen, wen Du mit deinem Posting ansprichst. #6

Gruß
Zanderhunter

PS: solltest du mich gemeint haben, geht es mir in erster Linie um die Hosenverarbeitung und Dichtigkeit, nicht um Spikes oder nicht Spikes.


----------



## Franky D (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich stehe vor der Frage ob ich mir die DAM-Hydroforce-Atmungsaktive Wathose kaufen soll. Die gibst´s im Set mit Watschuhen für 159,-€
> 
> ...


 
für den preis sicherlich nichts schlechtes gibt aber besseres wenn du mit dem gedanken spielst sie dir zu kaufen achte aufjedenfall auf eine saubere verarbeitung der nähte und der angeschweißten socken ich habe mir bevor ich meine auswahl getroffen hab viele wathosen und schuhe angeschaut, anprobiert und viele testberichte durchgelesen. Das einzigste was mit an den dam schuhen nicht gefällt ist die sohle da sollte es eine alternative mit spikes geben!


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Hi Franky D,

ich denke bei der DAM kommt es Zanderhunter darauf an, dass es das Ganze im Set ( z.B. bei Wathose.de) für 159 € gibt.

Wenn er nur die Hose nimmt, aber wo anders getrennt die Watschuhe holt, ist der Preis Essig. Oder er kauft zusätzlich ein paar Schuhe mit Vibram + Spikes. Bedeutet aber Mehrkosten von ca. 130 €.

Daher wäre mal interessant, ob jemand die DAM hat und prinzipiell damit zufrieden ist.

So long
Stefan


----------



## Franky D (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

davon gehe ich auch au das es ihm ums set geht darauf ja meine aussage das die hose mit schuhen für den preis ok ist


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Genau wie Stefan schreibt, kommt es mir in erster Linie auf die Hose an. Die gibt es zwar auch als Set bei Wathose.de, aber auch einzeln. 

Also beißt euch nicht an den Schuhen fest ob die nun Spikes und was weiß ich noch für Features haben, sondern schreibt einfach nur ob Ihr zu der Hose was sagen könnt. 

Gruß
ZH


----------



## Franky D (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

wenns dir nur um die hose geht komme ich nochmals auf mein anfangspost zu sprechen dann solltest du dir diese mal näher anschauen die habe ich mir letztlich auch gekauft von qualität und verarbeitung top und der preis naja  schau selbst http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...mungsaktive-Wathose-Hammerpreis_p18137_x2.htm


----------



## Feeder-Mick (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Hab mir die Pro-Waders von Traun-River (Heger)
dieses Jahr gekauft und bei widrigen Bedingungen an der 
Kyll zum Saisonauftakt ausgiebig getestet.
Fazit : Top Hose zu einem vernünftigen Kurs und zwei Jahre Garantie. Da braucht's keine Patagonia fürs doppelte Geld.

Mick


----------



## volkerm (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Für meine Begriffe sind Wathosen mit angeschweissten Stiefeln das Optimum. Bei den Sockendingern kommt immer Sand rein- die werden beworben ohne Ende. Für mich ohne Berechtigung.


----------



## Franky D (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

gerade aber die angeschweißte können wenn sie nicht sauber verarbeitet undicht werden drei wathosen mit angeschweißten stiefel gehabt alle drei recht schnell undicht edit für mich nie wieder


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

@Franky D,

diese Loomis hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Nur habe ich von G.Loomis schon so einiges gehört/gelesen.

Wäre ein Glücksspiel mit der Dichtigkeit.

Außerdem komme ich nicht ganz mit der Größentabelle zurecht.

Wo hast du denn Deine Hose gekauft?


----------



## Franky D (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

ich habe noch nichts negatives drüber gehört die tabelle ist doch easy zu verstehen einfach abmessen und vergleichen ich hab die hose von a&m sollte da etwas undicht werden oder sein geht sie postwendend zurück


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Verstehen tue ich die auch. Nur stimmen bei mir die Parameter nicht überein. Kleines Bäuchlein, verstehst? #c


----------



## Franky D (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

definiere klein denn ansonste wirst mit allen hosen probleme bekommen dann wirst du wohl eine short xl größe brauchen andernfalls kann ich dir nur empfehlen die seite von adh flyfishing aufzusuchen und dich dort mal umzuschauen und evtl deine größen bei der bestellung mit angeben dann sollten sie dir die passende hose schicken ist vom service her sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Hi Franky, 

stimmt, der Service von ADH ist für mich aktuell die Masslatte.

Habe meine Vision Hopper erst kürzlich auch dort geholt. 

Auch bei Reklamationen gab es in der Vergangenheit keine Dikussionen ... TOP ! Kunde steht im Vordergrund und dafür zahle ich auch ein paar € mehr.

So long
Stefan


----------



## Rausreißer (24. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Gute Schuhe sind mir wichtig.

  Mit angflanschten Stiefeln, die man nicht richtig schnüren kann, rutscht man im Wasser nur blöd rum!

  Da ich seit mehren Jahren mit einer alten Vision-Endurance unterwegs bin und das alte Teil trotz guter Pflege einfach nicht kaputt gehen will, musste ich mal die Schuhe wechseln.
  Die Hoppers sind ziemlich gut verarbeitet.

  Preistauglich genau gesagt, aber nur mit Vibram und Spikies.

  Gernot#h


----------



## Kneuer (29. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Ich bin derzeit auch am rumschauen wegen einer Wathose, warte aber die EWF ab. Da werde ich dann einige Modelle probieren und entsprechend zuschlagen.

Derzeitige Favoriten sind die neuen Modelle von Hart oder die Field and Fish 5-lagige Wathose.

Als günstige Alternative wurde mir von Bekannten die Kinetic Godspeed vorgeschlagen. Die bekommt man bei Wathose.de mit Schuhen für 220€. Einige fischen diese Hose auch seit mehreren Jahren und können nicht klagen. 

Negatives über die Kinetic oder die Field and Fish konnte ich bisher nirgends finden. Bei den älteren Hart Modellen hab ich aber im Internet ein bisschen was gefunden.


----------



## andy84 (30. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

ist die pro waders von traun river auch hüfthoch noch angenehm zu tragen


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. März 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Habe gestern das erste mal meine neue Traun River Pro und die Hoppers für ca. 3 Std. im Bach (und insgesamt ca. 2,5 Km Strecke) angehabt und bin sehr zufrieden damit.  
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## januschka (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Suche Watschuhe für einen schmalen Taler. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? 

Danke für Antworten.


----------



## januschka (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Hat keiner eine Tipp?


----------



## Franky D (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

http://www.adh-fishing.de/watbekleidung/wathosen-sets/guideline-watschuh-crosswater-ii.html
ich hab für die hier in dem shop 69€ gezahlt jetzt kosten sie wieder 119€ vlt machen sie dir ja ein sonderpreis


----------



## andy84 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

hallo, ich würde mir di vision mako leisten, kosten zwar 119 euro, sind aber sehr angenehm zu tragen,  sehr leicht, trocknen gut auf und sehen gut aus. habe mir diesen shuh heuer geleistet un etwa schon 30 mal verwendet, habe den mit filzsole, da diese im wasser auf rutschigen algen guten halt geben... sieh in dir mal an


----------



## woern1 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Die DAM Hydroforce Watschuhe gibts gelegentlich für unter 60.-€.
Bei mir hat das Vorgängermodell über 3 Jahre an der Ostsee gehalten, von daher waren die 60.-€ damals gut angelegt.
Vorteil: Die Bändsel werden über Textillaschen geführt, wo sich nix aufreiben kann, zudem ist der Schuh an sich ganz ordentlich verarbeitet.

TL

werner


----------



## Kneuer (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Hi,

ich hab mir diese Saison die von Field and Fish gegönnt. Super praktisch sind die Teile durch den Reißverschluss mit dem Nylonband.

Die Schuhe sind auch schön leicht und bieten einen sehr guten Halt.

Was mich an den Schuhen aber stört ist die Tatsache, dass die Filzsohlen nur mit Spikes lieferbar sind. Aber die Sohlen laufen sich eh irgendwann ab und dann kommen welche ohne Spikes ran. Ich find die Schule total gut.

Günstiger sind die von DAM und von denen hab ich bisher auch nix schlechtes gehört.


----------



## andy84 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

doch hätte ich, nur dafür werde ich jetzt gleich gesteinigt werden, 
ich finde watschuhe sehr hässlich und klobig, macht es doch irgendwie so einen herman munster eindruck, ich benütze normale turnschuhe 2 nummern grösser, sehr bequem zum gehen, weiche sohle, ich spüre den untergrund sehr gut ob er glatt oder fest ist
und kostet nicht die welt

 |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
würd ich dir nicht empfehlen, aber jedem das seine...


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Mit Trunschuhen an der Ostsee? Viel Spass!

Das wird wohl bis zum ersten Knöchelbruch oder zumindest zu einer derben Verstauchung nicht viel Zeit vergehen. Wenn man sich nicht vorher das Genick bricht, weil man auf Steinen mit Algenbewuchs ausgerutscht ist.


----------



## mephisto (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

ich nutze die watschuhe von ocean.die gabs mal im set mit watbüx für 179€.
für mich ne prima einstiegscombo.der schuh hat an der spitze und am hacken gummisohle und dazwischen ist filz.ein paar spikes sitzen auch noch drin.leider nur an den gummierten sohlenteilen.
ich musste jetzt nen paar zusätzlich nachschrauben und hoffe das passt jetzt besser.
denke ich bin bisher meistens an küstenabschnitten unterwegs gewesen mit höchstem "schwierigskeitsgrad"!...kleine steine und kies lagen bisher immer auserhalb meiner wattiefe!


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

Ich hatte erst eine Wathose und Schuhe von Kinetic. Das "anziehen" der Schuhe war ein Drama. Aber das war noch nicht das Schlimmste. In den Schuhen war zuviel Platz, sodass dort reger Wasseraustausch stattfand. Natürlich wurden auch viele Steine reingespült und die Füsse waren nach kürzester Zeit kalt. Komischerweise war dann auch nach 8 Monaten der erste Füssling undicht.

Nun hab ich Simms Rivershed Boots mir Vibram Sohle. Angenehme zu tragen, angenehm anzuziehen und ich hab auf einmal warme Füsse, denn der Füssling passt genau in den Schuh und es ist nicht unnötig viel Wasser drin.

Schon top. Natürlich vom Preis (240,-) auch ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Meiner Meinung nach aber Wert, wenn man keine kalten Füsse will und keine Krise beim anziehen möchte.


----------



## Helgoland_SHARKY (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: wathosen und schuhe*

ich stand Anfang der Saison vor der selben Frage. Meine Neo Wathose hatte zum 3. Mal Wassereinbruch. 
Hab mich für einen Atmungsaktive ( Kinetic ) 100EUR , [ vorher angeblich 260EUR ] entschieden und bisher nicht bereut. 
Habe im Februar einen Neopren Body drunter gehabt, und keine Probleme, trotz Minusgraden. 
Letzte Woche an der Elbe mit der selben Wathose losgewesen, bei 20 Grad ( natürlich ohne Neopren ..  wieder begeistert. Kein Schwitzen im Sommer, kein frieren im Winter. #6

Watschuhe...hab ich lange überlegt. Hab mir dann für 25EUR BilligTrekkingschuhe vom Deichmann geholt. Passen 1A, und haben bisher ca 15 Einsätze überstanden. 
Nachteil ganz klar, keine Filzsole. Vor Rügen selbst mit Watstock, war das ne Rutschpartie....

Gruss
Sharky


----------

